# Mail et adresse ymail



## apneeman (13 Mars 2010)

Bonjour à tous, 

j'essaie de configurer Mail mais je n'y parviens pas. 

J'ai trouvé ceci sur internet: 

"Serveur POP : pop.mail.yahoo.fr (sur activation de l'option POP3 de Yahoo) Port 995 Avec connexion SSL
Serveur SMTP : smtp.mail.yahoo.fr Port 465 Avec connexion SSL
Serveur IMAP : non"

Je ne comprends pas à quoi correspondent ces infos puisque mail ne me demande qu'une seule chose: serveur de réception. 

Le reste (type de compte, description, nom d'utilisateur et mot de passe) sont déjà complétés. 

Rien à faire, cela ne fonctionne pas! Peut-être est ce du au fait que mon adresse yahoo n'est pas xxx@yahoo.com mais bien: xxx@ymail.com  En plus de cela, je n'utilise pas yahoo en français et n'habite pas en france donc le pop.mail.yahoo.fr n'est surement pas bon...

Quelqu'un pourrait-il me dire ce que je dois inscrire pour serveur de réception? 
Merci et bonne soirée


----------



## pascalformac (14 Mars 2010)

bonjour

il y a des choses à specifier

tu cherches à etablir QUEL protocole
messagerie en POP 
(messages telechargés dans reception et c'est tout)

ou IMAP
le logiciel de messagerie est alors un miroir dedu compte en ligne ( tout) 
 toutes les boites aux lettres du comptes en ligne ( reception envoyé ,corbeille spam , dossiers persos en ligne)

car tu sembles avoir des données pour imap

et de mémoire yahoo en imap c'est un service payant

 en pop c'est gratuit et avec d'autres réglages dont le fameux  pré- requis que les distraits  ou ceux qui ne lisent pas les modes d'emploi de ce qu'ils utilisent oublient: valider la gestion par un logiciel externe sur le compte en ligne

bon en même temps si les gens lisaient les manuels y aurait plus de forums
--
autre chose

il y a erreur de section

table d'orientation des  forums macg

ce fil sera déplacé ou fermé par un modo -> Avanti !


----------



## apneeman (14 Mars 2010)

Merci pour la réponse! 

Merci également d'avoir réexpliqué brièvement les différences entre pop et imap, je les ignorais...

A priori, si l'imap est payant, j'opte pour un pop.

Quand je lance mail, il me demande mon nom complet, mon adresse électronique et mon mot de passe. Jusque là, no problem.

Ensuite, sans que je ne sélectionne pop ou imap, il me propose d'office pop. Et c'est là que survient le problème: que dois-je rentrer pour "serveur de réception"? 

Je vais essayer de checker le pré requis dont tu parles sur le compte en ligne. 

Autre question idiote: est-il possible lorsqu'on utilise Mail de supprimer un message avec Mail et que celui-ci soit également supprimé sur le serveur en ligne ou je devrai toujours aller les supprimer sur le serveur (yahoo ou hotmail).

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## pascalformac (14 Mars 2010)

il faudrait que tu lises l'aide et de ton service ( yahoo ymail) et de mail

perso je deconseille le reglage suppression immediate du serveur dans Mail
laisser au moins un moment
 ( suppression apres une semaine un mois ou même  pas du tout, les serveurs aillant en general un GROS stockage , 1 à 8 gigas c'est courant)

ceci permet de rattraper des couacs ( message qui s'ouvre mal , suppression par erreur etc)


----------

